# WW1 avaition day @ the AHM.



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey, all. Some pixs from the most recent event. The Nieuport 28 is an original 1918 production machine fresh from the resto shop. It's the oldest flying original "US" fighter in the country. The Spad repro, Waco and 1917 tank are visitors from the Old Rhinebeck Museum in New York. Walkies on all four vehicles and bonus dog ! Multiple parts to this one because of the number of pixs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 4

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 5

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 6

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 7

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 8

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 9

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 10

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2022)

Part 11





1918 Nieuport 28 - The American Heritage Museum


In early 1918, with the air war over the skies of France and Belgium reaching their most dangerous point, American pilots with the Allied Expeditionary Force were anxious to take the fight to the German menace. Unfortunately, the French SPAD XIII aircraft they wanted were in short supply. France...




www.americanheritagemuseum.org




That's all of them . Hope you all like !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2022)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 18, 2022)

WW2 reenactment in October. More then


----------



## Davecww1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Great photos! I was there as well, and took most of the same photos that you got! Only difference is that I got a couple of us riding in the Sherman tank!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Sep 18, 2022)

Many thanks for your super walkarounds and detailed close ups. The Nieuport is especially important for me as I have two balsa flying models stalled in construction because of conflicting photos and data. Question: Is the "SE-BMA" the civil registration?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2022)

Good stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Davecww1 (Sep 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> Many thanks for your super walkarounds and detailed close ups. The Nieuport is especially important for me as I have two balsa flying models stalled in construction because of conflicting photos and data. Question: Is the "SE-BMA" the civil registration?


Correct, that should be the civil registration. 6164 was the Nieuport production number.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2022)

Davecww1 said:


> Correct, that should be the civil registration. 6164 was the Nieuport production number.


She was restored in Sweden so maybe something to do with that / Just a guess on my part .


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2022)

special ed said:


> Many thanks for your super walkarounds and detailed close ups. The Nieuport is especially important for me as I have two balsa flying models stalled in construction because of conflicting photos and data. Question: Is the "SE-BMA" the civil registration?


Glad to help. Sometime in the future I'll have access to many more WW1 planes at the museum. BTW there are , according the restorer, three places on the planet with for documentation on Nieuport 28s. That was by far the most difficult part of the project according to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2022)

Davecww1 said:


> Great photos! I was there as well, and took most of the same photos that you got! Only difference is that I got a couple of us riding in the Sherman tank!


Glad you had a good time. Make sure you come back for the WW2 Battle for the Airfield. That one gets bigger and better every year.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

